# My BITS and BOBS (to be continued)



## TEP (3 Apr 2007)

Some of my stuff I completed last year. Not managed to get much turning done this year though.  






Spalted Sycamore with Padauk neck. 230mm H x 150mm W. Hollowed using home made tools, (5/8th bright mild bar with HSS insert, 1 at 0deg, 1 at 45deg.) Finish was 3 coats oil then burnishing cream a few days later.







Laburnum, 200mm H x 80mm W. Stem hand carved. All my own work, but not my design. It came from a magazine article in Woodturning a couple of years ago. Stem is marked out and cut and shaped using power tools, rasps, and sand paper and SWEAT. Finish was water based Acrilic spray. Then burnished.


----------



## Wanlock Dod (3 Apr 2007)

Tam,

That goblet is fantastic  

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2007)

Some great examples there TEP, any chance you can expand on methods used and finishes.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Apr 2007)

luv the vase... keep expecting it to rise up...


----------



## TEP (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks Dod, all my own work, but not my design.

Many thanks Graham, joking aside I almost lost it a few times it was so thin, we couldn't put in on a window sill it would blow over if there was a strong breeze. 'er' indoors gave it to a friend who fell in love with it. Who'd be a turner eh!


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (3 Apr 2007)

goblet is awsome! how much time did it take?


----------



## TEP (3 Apr 2007)

Hi WYBI.

I think it took me a afternoon, but I did use power tools.

It can be done by hand using a saw, chisels, and rasps, but it is hard work. The actual stem is quite easy it is marked out like a spiral ala Stuart Mortimer, then you hack away until it looks good. :wink:


----------



## Mark Hancock (3 Apr 2007)

Tam

2 very nice pieces. The goblet certainly flows but I'm not too sure about the padauk neck on the hollow form.


----------



## beejay (4 Apr 2007)

Beautiful work Tam, thanks for sharing.
How are you at light pulls though :wink: 
Regards,
Beejay


----------



## TEP (4 Apr 2007)

Thanks Mark, all opinions/pointers welcome.  I had some doubts as well, but I remembered a photo from a mag, with something similar so gave it a a go. It makes it a lot easier hollowing with the wider neck though.

Morning BeeJay don't you sleep. Bring some cord pulls into the next club meet and you can show me. \/


----------



## beejay (4 Apr 2007)

TEP":185rf4z3 said:


> Morning BeeJay don't you sleep. Bring some cord pulls into the next club meet and you can show me. \/



Crack o' dawn mate thats me,,  
i've only tried a couple so far and they're not exactly a matching pair  
I'll try some more at the weekend and bring them in.
regards, beejay


----------



## Anonymous (4 Apr 2007)

Love that goblet!!!


----------



## TEP (4 Apr 2007)

Every body seems to love the goblet, thanks all. As I said before it was in a article in a woodturning magazine a few years ago.

The guy, his site, and my inspiration. http://www.siragas.gr/

Give it a go!


----------



## mrs. sliver (4 Apr 2007)

you know ... if you centered it properly you could get rid of that wobble in the stem! ONLY JOKING!! I love it!! and I like the other one too! I looked on that site and is very inspiring! yet another new thing to put on my ' try this if you dare' list. =D>


----------



## TEP (4 Apr 2007)

Thanks Mrs S.

I knew there was sumfink that wasn't quite right wiv it! #-o 

You know no matter how long you stick at this turning lark you always learn something new. For my next attempt a goblet with a straight stem. :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (4 Apr 2007)

*Tam wrote*
For my next attempt a goblet with a straight stem.
You be careful how you do it then  
Tam.
Two more lovely pieces.I like.  
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (5 Apr 2007)

Just a couple more.




Posted this goblet once before, but I lost the upload location, so eer'tis again.





'Olive' Ash, 370mm dia x 50mm H. Finished with Finishing oil.


----------



## Paul.J (5 Apr 2007)

That's nice Tam  
Nice looking piece of Ash.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (5 Apr 2007)

Nice platter,Tam  

I like ash,both to look at and to work with.

Andrew


----------



## TEP (14 Apr 2007)

Two more pieces, for your pleasure. Please feel free to leave any/or all comments/criticisms to the management, I'm only the turner!!:-({|= 




Oak plate, a cutting from a large oak burr so as I could fix the large burr onto a faceplate. Plate size 200mm x 30mm, completed with a oil finish.





Pot in Purpleheart with cast pewter rings. The top knob, and the foot are in a different wood, no idea what it is just some hard wood I had in my bits box. Size is 140mm high x 110mm wide on the square. Made almost 4 years ago for a competition, failed dismally but if you don't enter you can't win.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Apr 2007)

That purple heart pot is really beautiful. I must admit I prefer anything that is slightly out of the ordinary. One of the best looking things I have seen on here so far IMHO. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (14 Apr 2007)

Two more nice looking pieces there Tam.
I like the Burr Oak piece,great job on the pot too  
How long you been turning Tam :?: 
Pete,or anyone.What does IMHO stand for :?: 
Must get a list of all these abbreviations. :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2007)

In My Honest Opinion

http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.a ... ring=exact


----------



## TEP (14 Apr 2007)

Hi all.

Thanks for that Pete, pity you weren't the judge when it was in the competition. :wink: But beauty is in the eye of the beholder, or so I'm told.

Turning just over 10 years now Paul, I worked for the MOD, retired 11 years ago. Built a extension on our house, then 'er indoors bought me one of those Clarke lathes, for a birthday. It lasted me about 4 months, I joined a turning club and found out about the other machinery that was about. Bought my new kit and haven't looked back since. (The story of my life) :roll:

Thanks for that link Chas. it will really come in handy, I often have problems with the abbreviations on forums.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Apr 2007)

*TEP wrote*
Thanks for that link Chas. it will really come in handy, I often have problems with the abbreviations on forums.
Glad to see i'm not the only one.Cheers Chas  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (14 Apr 2007)

Just for fun, try putting your initials or name in the search. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (14 Apr 2007)

CHJ":148jhqxi said:


> Just for fun, try putting your initials or name in the search. :lol:



Okay,Chief Justice :lol: 

Andrew (or possibly Anglo-Saxon,which seemed most appropriate of the 167 possibles..)

P.S. - Tam,the purpleheart box is something special - if that never won,then I would _really_ like to have seen what did.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Apr 2007)

Tam, two great pieces, luv them both but the purpleheart and pewter speaks to me :wink:


----------



## TEP (15 Apr 2007)

Hi.

Thanks PT, the competition was between the clubs that make up the NFWG they have being holding their annual comp. at Woodfest (North Wales). As to what did win I can't remember, but as I said before *"it is all in the eyes of the beholder"* and it was about 4 years ago, (maybe they were not ready for my technique) ](*,) :-({|= .

If anyone has any comments/criticisms about these pieces I would be grateful to have them. Then we may all know where I went wrong. :roll: 

I still enter competitions now and again, but I don't really work at it just when I have the time. Although I believe it is the idea of the piece more than the finished item that places in these comps.


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2007)

TEP":13y8ywbx said:


> *"it is all in the eyes of the beholder"*



This is what I find so off-putting at times, not so long ago I asked an established turner about a piece he had submitted, and why; only to be enlightened quite openly that it had been produced to match the preferences of the judges at that event.

Now this is not sour grapes because my abilities don't match these levels , I personally do not have the aspirations to go there anyway, but I do wonder at how inhibiting this sort of thing might be to someone trying to break through with their own style.


----------



## TEP (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Chas.

Your dead right, I know of some people who judge that won't entertain any piece that has been coloured in any way, or that between spindle and faceplate work it depends on who's judging whether either type of work would be placed first, not on the quality of the work.

Mind you it would be a boring world if we were all the same, so I suppose the next thing to say is for any competition. *"Know your judge!"* I also think that you need to go into any comp. treating it as a bit of fun and certainly not getting serious about it in any way.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Apr 2007)

I suppose different judges rate according to either aesthetic appeal (very objective) or technical merit. Even here on the forum you can see very different styles which am sure we would all have different opinions on but can still acknowledge the skill and work that has gone into them. 
Viva la difference as the mongolians would say. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2007)

It does make you wonder though how the judges do come to some of their decisions though.
Tam was there any reasons given for your piece not winning :!: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Paul.

I was only one of many that did not get placed in the comp. and they don't normally give any sort of critique, in fact they don't even give any reason why they pick the winning pieces.

This was so different when I was at one of the AWGB seminars, they had a couple of internationally known turners giving a critique of the members items on display. Now that was really helpful.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2007)

Hello Tam.
Thanks for the reply.
*Tam wrote*
they don't normally give any sort of critique, in fact they don't even give any reason why they pick the winning pieces. 
Just as i thought.Doesn't it leave you wondering though. :roll: 
I think they should at least give a reason why they pick the winner.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (29 Apr 2007)

Now that FreeShare is back & running again I thought I would put up another couple of pics. These ones are from the NFWG annual competition and show which was held at Woodfest Llandudno N. Wales last year.




Not one of my favourite pieces, but I did get a first. Olive Ash, size 260mm x 300mm. Base turned on four centres to get the three lidded pots around the front periphery and the centre. Finished in oil.





My final result. ccasion5:


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2007)

Tam.
That is a lovely looking piece,and not one of your favourites :?: :?: 
Lovely looking wood too.
First prize.....................Show off   
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (29 Apr 2007)

PaulJ said


> That is a lovely looking piece,and not one of your favourites



Hi Paul.

It sounds funny, but half way through making it I started going off the whole idea. Didn't have any time for anything else, so finished it and it was put in as part of the clubs competition entries. What made me even more off was 'er indoors didn't like it either. 'Too bulky' her words. _If anyone has any comments/critisisms they are gratefully recieved, I still don't really like it, but would like to hear what others think._

Yes it was a nice piece of wood, some 'olive' Ash I bought a few years ago and left sitting around waiting for something like that dressing table piece.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Apr 2007)

A nice piece,Tam - not to my personal taste,but still an excellent piece.
It just seems too "busy" to me ; however,the technical aspects of the turning and finishing look completely flawless (and well past my current ability) so for me,you still deserved first prize  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Apr 2007)

Like Andrew it's not something I'd make for myself but I envy your skill. :mrgreen: 

I can imagine it looking better in a plain wood with less visible grain. There's so much detail in the turning and it might look better in something like mahogany....sort of victorian. 
Pete


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2007)

Tam, like Andrew, I find the piece too fussy, guess it has something to do with not sitting at a dressing table all that often.

The ability to match repetitive pieces with that amount of detail gets my admiration though, I realise that there is a vast amount of difference between letting the 'wood flow and seeing what comes out' and setting tight design criteria that have to be repeated several times.

If I were to attempt similar I think I would be tempted to do the lids in a darker wood as a highlight, having said that I don't know how that sits with my 'too fussy' comment but it is just what came to me on initial viewing.


----------



## TEP (30 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys. It just holds out my feelings that it was and is still not my cup of tea. It was purposely made for the competition so maybe that is what is wrong. I had no real idea what would happen to it after the comp. and it just wouldn't fit in anywhere at home. It is now languishing inside a box in my garage (workshop).:roll: 

I agree it would have been a lot better in a less highly figured wood, but that was the only timber of that size that I had around. Too tight to go out and get something more appropriate. :lol: 

Fussy? Yes I agree to a certain extent, yet I enjoy the challenge of repetitive turning so no doubt I will turn out something similar to these lines again. 

Am in the process of trying to get some bits ready for WoodFest (_which is at St. Asaph on June 1st-3rd_) if anyone is interested) but it won't be anything like the dressing table piece.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## TEP (8 May 2007)

Hi guy's, back again with the last two bits of my ready made pieces. All I've posted up till now have been made over the last 4 years or so, with the majority made last year.




Pau-Amerello with Ebony stem and finial, finished with water based acrylic spray lacquer. Size - 325mm H x 60mm W. It has lived on the mantle piece in our sitting room for the last four years, ('er indoors laid claim to it) it is now on it's third finial, the open spiral is very delicate because of the short grain orientation. I must confess it was me that broke it both times. [-X 





Lime burr, finished with oil. Size 260mm x 125mm.

Piece off a LARGE Lime burr I was given while I was buying some Cherry logs for a job. I bought 2 Cherry logs 20"dia x 5'6" each. Saw this huge lump lying by the gate, asked about it and was told it was Lime. The bloke said he was having problems breaking it up, so if I had a use for it I could have it. (His hand was still stuck to it when I grabbed it so quick :lol I've got a 5' x 3' trailer and had to do a second run to collect the burr after taking the logs home, couldn't get them all in together. The burr was approx 750mm L x 500mm W x 350mm T.

As always, ALL comments/criticism are gratefully accepted. :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (8 May 2007)

Tam.Those two pieces are lovely  
Some nice detail on the first piece.I like it.Want to make one :lol: 
How did you do the spiral on the first piece,and does it come apart :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (8 May 2007)

Mornin' Paul.

Yes it does come apart, it is actually a hollow egg box. 

The finial spiral was marked out ala 'Stuart Mortimer's' book. I used a Proxon drill with some carbide cutters to cut the spiral. As you work around each leg the inside comes out as well. Then it is filing and sanding until you're satisfied. 

Not hard to do, just time consuming, and the short grain at the thin end of the spiral makes it very delicate so you have got to take it easy.  Broke a few since I've been doing them.


----------



## Bodrighy (8 May 2007)

They really are beautiful Tam, you do make some lovely things. Something for me to aspire to.

Pete


----------



## TEP (11 Oct 2007)

Nothing new, just moving this up front cause it took me ages to find the thread.





Hopefully I will get some more pics to put up soon, once I get back in the garage. At the moment I'm spending all my time sawmilling logs, and waxing. :roll:


----------



## Woodmagnet (12 Oct 2007)

"WAXING" :shock: If there's anything you'd like to share
now might be a good time to get it off your chest. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEP (12 Oct 2007)

Good one *Kev*, :lol: Should have done all this timber preparation months ago. Got landed with a load of cherry, beech, laburnum, and some hornbeam.  Never turned hornbeam before so once all 'waxed' stored away and dried will see how it goes, I believe it is quite hard timber.


----------



## TEP (12 Oct 2007)

Todays work!





Glad it stayed dry today got half my new timber milled, and started putting some through the bandsaw and waxing the ends. The big slabs at the back (Beech) will be left that size, while the stuff at the front (Purple leaf Plum) with the bark still on will go through the bandsaw before it gets waxed.

Am hoping it stays dry over the next couple of days and I may get it all finished and stowed away.

Wish me luck! [-o<


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2007)

*TEP*, thats a picture to salivate over, the plum looks like it is going to be a dream to work with and such a rich colour.


----------



## TEP (13 Oct 2007)

Was waxing and stacking today. Then decided to cut a bit more wood, hit a b****y big nail which really chewed the chain on my saw.  Lost over 10 teeth, with the rest bent and buckled. Chain is really had it so will have to wait until Monday to get a couple more. More money :roll: 

Decided to turn out my garage a bit and found some pieces in a big plastic chest. They have been in there for over a year and I had forgotten all about them.



 

 Ropala Lacewood 230mm square x 120mm high. Oil finish.




 

 

 Olive Ash 210 mm dia x 100mm high, again oil finish.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2007)

They don't look any the worse for the keeping *Tam*. No doubt the oil finish stabilized any tendency for moisture to influence them.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Oct 2007)

Couple of very nice pieces,Tam;the rim detail on the lacewood just accentuates the whole piece very nicely  

Pity about the chainsaw  

Andrew


----------



## TEP (15 Oct 2007)

Another that was hiding in that box. I'm obviously getting old when I can't even remember things like this are packed away.  #-o 



 

 Sycamore, 400mm dia. x 60mm, textured, coloured, acrylic spray on top, and sealer and wax below. Made a few of these over the years, the design is by 'Dave Reeks'.


----------



## Paul.J (18 Oct 2007)

Some nice looking timber there Tam,and some nice finished bowls  
So that's what happens to them then when you run out of room in the house :lol: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (18 Oct 2007)

Hi *Paul*, they are for sale, just forgot all about then after stowing them away. #-o Too many other things on my mind. Am hoping to do a couple of craft fairs next year, so hopefully they will go there.

Here's an idea for some if you want to use your small off-cuts of nice wood. I've been making them for a few years now, too tight to throw away my little bits.  Another find in my chest!



 

 



Miniature bowl with fruit, this one is 6" dia. bowl in Sycamore, fruit anything nice I have around. Full sized fruit beside it for idea of size.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2007)

Wassername just brought me a coffee as I clicked on your fruit bowl pic... quote: "Oh! they're nice... and I like the shape of the bowl"

...me too!


----------



## Paul.J (18 Oct 2007)

*Tam.*
That is absolutely gorgeous.The whole lot.  
Love the colours of the fruit and the bowl is lovely.
Are the fruits the natural colours or are some painted.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (18 Oct 2007)

Thanks *Graham*, obviously 'er indoors has good taste. \/ 

*Paul*, the fruit are all natural colours, apples - Yew, pears - Laburnum, plums - Purpleheart, cherries - Padauk, and I think the lemon is Acacia. The bowl is burr Sycamore made in two pieces. I also make identical ones but full size. People do like the small ones, and as I said it's a way of using small of-cuts, rather than chucking them.


----------



## santiniuk (18 Oct 2007)

Tam,

What a cracking collection.

The whole set just looks fantastic. It's the colours for me that make it.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2007)

TEP":3ss9kvlr said:


> Thanks *Graham*, obviously 'er indoors has good taste. \/



I'll take that as a compliment :lol:


----------



## TEP (18 Oct 2007)

*Graham* it was meant no other way.


----------



## CHJ (18 Oct 2007)

Ok when you two have finished preening yourselves,

As Paul said:


> Tam.
> That is absolutely gorgeous.The whole lot.
> Love the colours of the fruit and the bowl is lovely.



Must have a dig further into the scrap box, it's all been light pulls and the like the last day or so, so something a little more artistic would be nice.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Oct 2007)

Really must have a go at fruit again, last couple of attempts have looked like something Picasso would have been proud of but not like fruit as we know it

Pete


----------



## TEP (20 Oct 2007)

Was messing in the garage this afternoon. Here's another idea for small branch wood instead of just making mushrooms all the time. 




Laburnum 2" dia x 3" high. I still make plain mushrooms, but these are very popular.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Oct 2007)

Very nice idea - can see why they are popular  

Andrew


----------



## TEP (30 Nov 2007)

Back to the lathe properly, at last.

Commission - design & manufacture a 'case to contain a priest' to be given as a annual prize within a shooting club.

Not being part of the shooting fraternity the 'priest' was described to me, the case left to my imagination. (Or lack of, as the case may be :? ) Apparently if it was used for real it would be used to render a quick death to any birds still alive when picked up.

Getting too close to xmas for my liking to spend too much time on it, so I decided that a straight cylinder would be fine if I used the right woods. You can decide.





Used French Walnut for the case, with Purpleheart for base and top. Wanted a screw lid and the Purpleheart crumbled when using a 16tpi chaser. SO I ended up using a spigot and collar of boxwood fitted into the tube top and inside the lid. Worked well even if I do say so myself.





The Priest was made from Leadwood purely for the weight, and to save me having to weight it with something. Finished with Acrylic lacquer, buffed them waxed. Glued a piece of sponge into the bottom of the tube, the top has a small hollow turned in the centre inside, so that once the priest is placed inside and the lid is tightened the priest can't rattle around.





JOB DID! Quite pleased really as it was a bit of a rush job.

Size - Tube 280mm tall, 60mm dia. Priest 250mm long, 33mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

Me thinks thou art too modest Sire :!: Beautiful job.


----------



## Paul.J (30 Nov 2007)

Yet another cracking piece of work Tam  Very nice indeedy.
How did you hollow the case out,was it drilled :?: 
And,how come your pieces ooze quality,and mine just look bland.
Does this come with experience :?: 
Also like the little mushroom boxes that i appear to have missed :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (30 Nov 2007)

Thanks *Chas*, and yourself *Paul*.

Welded up a extension for a fostner bit and pushed it through. My finishing? Just the same as the rest of y'all, but possibly I spend more time with the sandpaper before I go anywhere else. I'm not perfect by any means, but if I can help it I won't move on until am really happy with the surface between each grit. I never re-use sandpaper and often use 1000grit wet&dry between coats of oil/polish. No secret really, but if I was honest I believe it does get easier with practice, and stick with the same finishes until you really know how to use them.


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

TEP":imkokn4x said:


> .....stick with the same finishes until you really know how to use them.



Very sound advice, like riding a bike once you are comfortable with any particular method that suits your way of working it is surprising how you automatically choose one treatment over another as a piece evolves, just seems right at the time.


----------



## TEP (30 Nov 2007)

For *Chas*, after seeing his massage pieces in his post, good bead work by the way.

Should have mentioned about the beads along the handle of the priest. I cheated and used a fluted parting tool to set the beads. It beats measuring anything. Do the first at the small end then drop the trailing edge into each as you go along. Then I just tidied them up with the corner of a straight parting tool. Didn't measure a thing.  

You don't 'alf do 'em quick that way. :lol:


----------



## Slim (30 Nov 2007)

Lovely work Tam. I'd love to be able to create work of that standard.

I do a bit of fly fishing. We them 'persuasion sticks' because they persuade the fish to die. A little gruesome I know!


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2007)

TEP":9c3b1x5q said:


> For *Chas*, after seeing his massage pieces in his post, ........ I cheated and used a fluted parting tool to set the beads. It beats measuring anything. .......You don't 'alf do 'em quick that way. :lol:



Funny you should say that, :lol: as it looks like there is going to be a fair few of these to knock out in the near future as soon as I can get the wood seasoned guess what I made yesterday:











10mm dia bead profile so a bit big for your method Tam.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Nov 2007)

Very nice,Tam  - like the box collars as a solution for the threaded bits;much as I like purpleheart,never found it to be good at holding any sort of detail.
Finished piece does look excellent,but I'm glad you explained what it was,as otherwise I would have been sat wondering what it had to do with a member of the clergy.. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (3 Dec 2007)

Lovely things Tam....
inspirational !

I'm going to scoot out of the office early and go ruin some more nice blanks of wood, cause you've put me in the mood to play !

Your 'little fruit' is awesome... 

Never cease to be totally amazed by what you guys here can turn out , its very encouraging for a beginner to see what he or she can aspire to.

Really nice      8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TEP (11 Jul 2008)

Was messing at the club Tues. PM and turned a couple of boxes, 

Decided I needed a bit of practise after being away from my lathe for a bit. STILL having trouble finding the time to spin a few pieces of wood.

*Left* - is Acacia with Leadwood foot, the ring around the lid opening, and finial.
*Right* - is Laburnum with Leadwood finial. Box turned off centre.



 



Must get some practise in on my photography, the photo's look really dull.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jul 2008)

*TEP wrote*


> Was messing at the club Tues. PM and turned a couple of boxes,


Just messing :shock: What's it like when you are serious.
Beautiful pieces Tam


----------



## CHJ (11 Jul 2008)

Paul.J":drieppbi said:


> Just messing :shock: What's it like when you are serious.
> Beautiful pieces Tam



Seconded, makes you want to crawl back in in the hole in shame sometimes.


----------



## PowerTool (11 Jul 2008)

Excellent pieces,Tam - love the shape,style,and finish of both  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2008)

Just when I feel I am getting somewhere someon comes along and bursts my bubble.  

I look forward to when I can 'mess around' as well as you

Pete


----------



## TEP (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks people! Just felt happy I got a few hours at a lathe without 'er indoors asking me to drop it and do something else.

Nearly there though, just a few bricks to lay, 3 windows to fit, and sort my allotment out, depending on some better weather, then I'll be back in my garage hiding from 'er. :twisted:


----------



## mrs. sliver (12 Jul 2008)

How come you get those from 'messing about', and I get mainly sawdust and firewood :?: :shock:


----------



## TEP (12 Jul 2008)

Sorry *Mrs S & folks*, 


Tam":2gvm5s18 said:


> 'messing about'


 wrong choice of words I think.  

Will be more careful how I say things in future. :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jul 2008)

Don't worry about it Tam, many of us accept that you are streets ahead of us.... we'll get there some day :lol: 

Pete


----------



## mrs. sliver (13 Jul 2008)

Cheer up Pete, at least we get the stems on our goblets straight! :lol: :lol:

No worries Tam! they is lovely bits o' wood!!


----------



## TEP (19 Mar 2009)

Not posted anything on this post for a while, but the subject of hollowing came up the other day, and I said I had made myself a "Snake" hollowing rig. Thought I would put up a few photo's of my interpretation of it.

Fixed onto the lathe 

 

 1/2" boring bar 

 I also made a 5/8" end so as I can use thicker/longer boring bars when needed. The larger end is the piece lying on the lathe bed.

Full rig so you can see all the bits. 



I have got a job on at the moment, but as soon as I find the time I will be constructing a overhead laser carrier for sizing the finishing cuts on the walls of the hollow form. When made it will mount on the bar carrier just behind the boring bar locking bolts.


----------



## wizer (19 Mar 2009)

excellent work there Tam. Simple when you know how!


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2009)

Looks good Tam :shock: 
Looks a bit like my extension arm for my control box :lol: 
What sort of depth will this go too,comfortably :?: 
Pity you didn't bring this to the bash last year :wink:


----------



## TEP (19 Mar 2009)

Hi *Tom, Paul*.

Bring it to the bash 08? :shock: . Only finished it a couple of days ago. Depth, I don't think it will hollow any deeper than my existing hand tools. I have got 1/2" - 5/8" and 3/4" hollowing bars, some I'll keep as hand tools and some I will convert to fit into the new 'snake'. I believe the benefit is that the rig will take all the force of the hollowing and all I have to do is guide the cutting tip. Lazy or what  :lol: ?

What I intend doing is still use my hand tools to hollow down to a fair wall size, then fit the rig and take the walls down to a consistent thickness. Up until now I have only tried it on a flat blank while I was setting up the joints, you need to balance tightness of the bolts against chattering if they are too slack. 

I won't use it properly until I make the laser guide for it, got all the bits, just need the time. :roll:

My original plan was to build a captured 'D' hollowing set up, but when I found this I decided it looked a lot better. We'll see once I get at it, I reckon it should be good for 12" deep if I am careful, of course that would be with a 3/4" bar fitted.

I believe if you wish to go any deeper you really need a captured 'D' set up, and a big heavy one. Something in the region of 35 - 50mm hollow tube, otherwise you would end up with chatter all the time.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2009)

> Bring it to the bash 08? . Only finished it a couple of days ago.


Oh 
Will look forward to the results Tam


----------



## TEP (22 Mar 2009)

Some of you may have seen a post from a student asking if we could help.

Sent Tim a PM and received back a representation of the shape of the item, and a spread sheet with all the station diameters on it. Like every millimetre, from one end to the other. 

Quite intrigued with the idea of working to strict measurements I asked if the sizes could be redone at 1cm stations. A few hours later the new spreadsheet file was on my computer. 



I had a couple of turning jobs to do over the next few days, finished one. Then received a phone call and had to put the second off, so I decided to make a start on the 'horn'.

If I had possessed a thicknesser it would have been easy, as it was I had to thickness each layer on the lathe. Fairly easy with two lathes. Cut the blanks 5mm over size for thickness, the wide end I had to butt join two pieces for the width. I had been given the option of using MDF, but I hate that stuff and the mess it makes so used Sycamore. After gluing I mounted the piece on a screw chuck, trued up one face and cut a recess for my chuck. Mounted the blank in the chuck trued the second face then measuring carefully took it down the 30mm thick from the start mark. Cleaned up the outer edge to the widest dimension on the spreadsheet. Then finally turned a small 2mm deep recess in the centre.

Mounted the next piece between centres, trued up one face with a spigot to fit the recess in the last piece, and glued together. Once dry I trued up the next face at 30mm thickness, also leaving a small register recess for the next piece.

I continued in this vein leaving each layers diameter as per drawing, until I had built up the full size.

Looking at what I had left I decided I could manage to form the full shape by eye, working from 20mm stations, so I commenced to measure and use a parting tool until I had a width station at every 20mm along the length.(Some where 10mm apart because of the 30mm layers) I then rechecked the measurements twice more before I picked up my gouge.


I ripped the wood away until I was left with the basic horn shape, but still wearing a row of 'V' cuts of which the base of the cuts were the station marks. I then proceeded to gently work away with the long edge of the bowl gouge, slowly matching the form to the corners of my station marks. Until I was finally left with this. 

 



I quite enjoyed the challenge, but there was a couple of heart stopping moments when I though I had taken too much off,  but it was all OK. The turning part was fairly easy, the hardest part was getting all the stations correct first, so I spent a lot more time than I should checking. But at least I didn't have to re-do it. 8)


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2009)

That seemed easy enough than Tam :shock: :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (22 Mar 2009)

Well done,both on the piece itself,and being able to help out  
I know what you mean about the heart-stopping moments - at college,I had a similar experience with a very large and expensive piece of phosphor bronze (only had one piece,so couldn't re-do it :shock: ) and a metalworking lathe;thought I had overdone it,but thankfully hadn't.. [-o< 

Andrew


----------



## TEP (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks *Paul*, [-( :wink:, and thanks *Andrew*, it made a change from just rattling things off the lathe. Had to put the old grey matter to the test for a bit. Mind you I didn't do it for nothing,  but neither did I rob the guy.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Mar 2009)

I have nothing but admiration for anyone who works to measurements. Still don't know what it is but looks as though you did a good job Tam

Pete


----------



## TEP (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks *Pete*. You asked about it before. It is solid and to be used as a mould for fibreglass. Don't really know what the finished article is for but will ask Tim when next I am in contact, just to satisfy our curiosity.

All I do know at this point is it is part of a university project. Didn't need to know any more really, all I had to do was make the pattern.

PS = This is what the mould is being used for.


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Mar 2009)

Looks like a mould for "Traffic Cones" Tam.  :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Mar 2009)

Ah, speaker cones. Now I understand

Pete


----------



## TEP (1 Apr 2009)

Another club afternoon's turning. *Blister's* idea originally when he gave some plans out and a few forum members made one. I thought it was a great idea and quite a few members said they would take up the challenge, bu only a couple finished and posted.

Anyway I downloaded a photo of one of the other offerings and made this yesterday at the woodturning club I go to. I don't have a plan so it is not as exact, just my interpretation of it.

Made in Sycamore 

 as yet it has no finish 

 and all the parts are only fitted together 

 not glued. 

 One of the main differences is I made three small feet for it as some of my floors are not to straight. (Old house). It will sit better on a tripod base. Will probably stain it before I put any finish on as it is too pale to fit in anywhere here. Took me about 2 hours all in, and enjoyed every minute of it. \/ \/


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2009)

> Took me about 2 hours all in, and enjoyed every minute of it.


 :shock: :shock: Only two hours :shock: :shock: 
Very nice Tam.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Apr 2009)

That's really unusual and works well Tam. I am still waiting for the plans. Don't know if they are still going the rounds or whether the idea ran out of steam. 

Pete


----------



## johnny.t. (1 Apr 2009)

Looks good Tam  , I like to make an occasional table myself( #-o bad pun).

The three little feet set it off nicely but look like the sort of sticky out bit that can home in on passing little toes(crunch) :lol: .

The sycamore suits it too, I know people call it a bland timber but I rather like it, I think it has a pale beauty with lovely wide flowing grain.

JT


----------



## TEP (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks guy's, am slowly building up my stock of finished pieces in between doing some jobs that keep coming in. Still got a nice piece of Eugene's bog Oak to do something with, got the idea just trying to find the time.

No need to worry about lil' toes *JT* all mine are gone. \/ \/ I agree Sycamore is a often forgotten timber, but most of my stuff is Oak so it don't fit in. This was just meant as a test piece before I may make some in Oak. I won't chuck it though, I'm quite pleased the way it turned out.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Apr 2009)

Looks very nice,Tam - I'm waiting for the plans also,somehow think it'll take me more than two hours to turn out something as nice as that (if I manage to at all :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2009)

Tam, lovely work ,the table is perfection IMO when finished will look a millon dollers. Glad that you havent turned the Bog Oak as yet was afraid I had somehow missed it.
Got a date at last for op. 28th April. I think me hip is getting better now :lol: :lol: Just glad to have got a date,lots of problems with surgeons contracts so some light at last. REgards Eugene (Boysie).


----------



## Jenx (1 Apr 2009)

Tam, thats absolutely gorgeous !

Two hours !!! that would take me two weeks and end up less than half as impressive ... its really a lovely piece.
Great to see what an 'auld hand' ( by that I mean 'experienced :wink: ') can do and in that kind of timescale. Amazing  

How 'dark' will you go, do you think ?

Its a beauty. Love it 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## TEP (2 Apr 2009)

Thanks folks, all praise is received with the appropriate humility. :twisted: :twisted: 

Once again good luck when they start chopping *Eugene*, I look forward to meeting up at Loughborough. PS - That hip ain't getting better, it's all in the mind. :lol: :lol: It will be better though.

Probably just a light *Oak* Alun, my furniture is made up of renovated Oak, or light Oak, so a Sycamore stand would look a bit incongruous amongst that lot. 'Auld hand!' fits just right, 63 next birfday and still singin'.

'er indoors already wants a few more for standing pot plants on [-( ](*,) so once I make a couple for my cups of tea I will have to get around to 'ers.


----------



## wizer (2 Apr 2009)

TEP":2i9l3vtb said:


> 'er indoors already wants a few more for standing pot pants on [-( ](*,) so once I make a couple for my cups of tea I will have to get around to 'ers.



That's exactly what my missus said when I suggested the idea. :roll:


----------



## TEP (5 Apr 2009)

Another job for the filthy lucre, 7 of x 9½” long Oak spindles for a chap who is making a lectern for a local church. Nice bit of Oak as well, not a splinter in sight. 

 Spent 3 hours yesterday PM on setting them out and the turning. Nice little job to stop me getting bored.

Today I have been giving *Eugene's* bit of Bog Oak a severe looking at and decided what I'm going to do with it. Must get on with it, seems a shame to have such a beautiful piece of wood just lying there.


----------

